# How to feed a baby pigeon?



## Ashish (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello people,

I have a real problem. I found a orphaned baby pigeon in the weekend. It has almost lost all its yellow baby hair except a few herer and there.

I don't know how to feed it. It seems to be too youg to eat by itself and now it thinks I am it's mother and whenever I go near it or touch it, it starts fumbling its beak around my hands as if asking for food. And I know it is hungry.

I tried feeding it by opening its beak and putting food like wet bread etc but it is a very painful process for it. 

Some of you guys have mentioned tube feeding. Can you explain what exactly is that.

I need help or this guy will starve.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! Thank you so much for rescuing this baby pigeon.

Please click on the resources link at the top of the page for information on the care and feeding of both adult and baby pigeons.

Tube feeding involves actually inserting a feeding tube through the mouth of the bird and into the crop and then releasing the contents of the syringe to which the tube is attached.

Assuming you probably don't have a feeding tube or syringe handy, an eyedropper will do to get started. Make up a thin gruel of water and baby bird powder or human baby cereal and carefully release small amounts of the formula from the eyedropper into the mouth. Wait for the baby to swallow and keep on going until you see the crop begin to get full. Take care that you do not get any food or fluid in the trachea .. you can clearly see the opening in the middle of the mouth at the base of the tongue. 

You might also want to try soaking some dry puppy food in water until it swells up and is soft. Break off small pieces and place in the birds mouth.

Hopefully this will get you started. Please keep up posted. We're happy to try to help however we can.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited March 09, 2003).]


----------



## Ashish (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for that.

How do I get him to open its mouth. that is the most difficult task of all it seems.

Also. I cannot see the resources link on this page.

Help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello again!

Here is the link to the resources page:

http://www.pigeons.com/resources.html 


There will be advice on what you are asking about in the resources pages but for now try wrapping the bird in a towel so only the head is free. This will allow you to use both hands .. one to gently open the beak and the other to put food in. I am right handed, so I use my left hand to come up at the back of the head and use my thumb and index finger to open the beak and then pop in the food, eyedropper or syringe with the right hand. This takes a little practice, but you will be amazed at how quickly the bird figures out you are trying to feed it, and it will actually help you. I have had hungry babies practically swallow a syringe once they know it contains food.

Please keep us posted. What is the time difference from me to you? I am Pacific Standard Time and it is 7:20 PM here. I'll be around for a bit and will then try to find someone in Europe to pick up when I have to leave for the night.

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Ashish,
From your description, your bird has most of its feathers indicating a bird about 3 weeks of age. I suggest you get some pigeon feed (seed), bring to boil, let stand for a few hours, then hand feed one or two seeds at a time. You may have to wrap the baby in cloth and place it into a pan so the head stick out the top. This is hard on the baby at first, but if the bird is not self feeding, you need to get some food into the crop.
Then, during the day, place some of this soft seed into a shallow dish, and a bowl of water into the cage or wherever you keep the bird. With your finger, point and peck at the seed, showing the baby how to do it.
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello









You can soak some seeds or puppy chow to feed the baby, seems like he is old enough to be handfed and start learning to eat on his own.
Check under the wing, does he have white feathers or just skin? 

For now you can soak some seeds (wild bird seed with millet and milo) for about 4 hours, Handfeed it to him by putting him on a table sideways, his right side facing you and his beak pointing toward the right side, Gently open his beak with your left hand by putting your hand around/on top of his body and keeping the beak open with your thumb (from the front) and your index finger (from the other side) ..

Put some seeds in his mouth and he should swallow, Do this until his crop (puffy chest pouch) feels like a marshmallow or a beeny baby but not hard or else he might choke.
Be sure not to get anything in that hole behind the tongue (that is the windpipe), he will keep it closed when swallowing but let him have some time to breath between every mouthful.

Keep us posted!

Mary


----------



## Ashish (Mar 9, 2003)

My Gosh,

you guys are great. I didn't know I'll get so much help.

I'll give it a go and keep you all posted about its well being.

Very grateful indeed.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by TAWhatley:
> *Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! Thank you so much for rescuing this baby pigeon.
> 
> Please click on the resources link at the top of the page for information on the care and feeding of both adult and baby pigeons.
> ...


Terry, how many cc's will fill an empty crop?

If you use soaked puppy food should you hold the beak closed until the baby swallows it? Is there some point at which they know to take it from your hand?

Daniel


----------

